# Worms in poop? HELP!!!!!!!!!!



## the_juniper_tree (Sep 7, 2008)

I AM HAVING A NERVOUS BREAKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we cloth-diaper and I went to go and clean one of Gabe's diapers and there were WORMS IN HIS POOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*NERVOUS BREAKDOWN*

I don't know if they came from the diaper pail OR if they came out of HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I looked up human parasites and the things that look the closest to these things are PINWORMS, which THANK GOD are NOT harmful.... and are COMMON!!!!!

I am putting a disposable diaper on him and feeding him lots of fiber to make him poop and see if there are more OR if it was just something nasty that developed in the diaper pail... IF MORE SHOW UP IN HIS POOP I AM TAKING SAID DIAPER AND HIM TO THE DOCTOR TO GET IT TAKEN CARE OF... *FREAKS OUT* He does pick up things off of the floor and put them in his mouth... all babies do.... but ... wtf?? I mop the living room/his room floor DAILY!!!! ... unless he got something from playing outside??????

NOW TO SCRUB AND SCOUR NUEROTICALLY WITH BLEACH UNTIL EVERYTHING IS SPOTLESS AND DO ALL THE LAUNDRY, EVEN THE CLEAN LAUNDRY BECAUSE I AM NUEROTIC.

I AM SO SCARED AND FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!

Are PINWORMS dangerous? I read that they are not and that they are common.... Is this true? HELP!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I can't imagine how disgusted you feel right now but rest assured this is not all that uncommon. I have never dealt with it personally but have seen multiple threads on MDC about de-worming. If you do some searching around I bet you'll figure out how to treat it just by reading.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Has he eaten bananas lately? I remember thinking my first had worms, and it was just banana poop.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

oh, no, poor mama







it is skin-crawly yuck, but it is SUPER common-i thought we had them recently and found out in my reading that over 60% of kids under 5 get them at least once!
good luck with the vermination!


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

If it's any consolation I've read that having worms in childhood is fantastic for building the immune system.

Personally, it would be a nightmare for me too but we live on a farm with lots of dirt and animals and I know that it's just a question of time until DD gets worms.

Do you have any pets? Pretty much the only way to get worms (with the exception of tapeworm) is to ingest fecal matter.

But don't be scared. It's just gross. That's all.


----------



## the_juniper_tree (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you ladies so much for your comments. I'm WAAAAAY less worried now. You gals are great!







:


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my dsd just had a care with pin worms. she didnt have it but the research i didi says kids only get it from other kids. kids scratch their butt and get eggs under their nails and then touch stuff. some othe kid comes up and touches it then puts the toy or hand in her mouth. you can not get pin worms from animals. did the worms look like rice? the test is too put tape on their anus to see if the adult worm laid eggs. i didnt get to treatments b/c dsd didnt actually have them.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

Treatment is one pill. No biggie!


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I rec. a lot of hand washing, for sure. Pinworms come out at night, and cause the anus to itch, so child scratches and gets eggs under their nails, and at some point put them in their mouth. They're not a huge deal, but they are level 11 gross.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

If it is indeed pinworms, don't sweat it. I and my 2 brothers had them, I think my youngest brother was a toddler at the time and it was not a big deal. From what I recall, they come out at night, so that's the prime time to watch during a diaper change.

The way they reproduce is to lay eggs on the skin around your butt, they bite you so it itches, you scratch, and the eggs get transfered to other objects/people. Chances are he played with someone else who has them. There's medication that will kill the pinworms pretty easily.

However, it might not be pinworms. I've heard of crawly things laying eggs in poopy diapers in the pail, so if you can't find evidence of pinworms, it might not have come from him at all.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Right. It could just be maggots. Flies laying eggs in the poop.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh honey, that's got to be scary


----------



## Ginny-mommy (Apr 25, 2007)

My dd has had pinworms a few times and I've never seen them in her poop. From my research, it is pretty rare to see them in poop. Pinworms don't live long outside the body. It's their invisible eggs that cause all the trouble. If you were looking at old poop from a diaper pail, it is most likely maggots. I've seen a few threads on this board from moms who have had a similar experience to you, and I think they all determined it was maggots. Do a search for worms on this board and you should find the threads. Good luck in figuring it out.

I just looked myself and found this thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ighlight=worms


----------

